# Is this a wart or...? Random blemish on face.



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just noticed it today. Above her left eye. I've seen them on older dogs before so I'm hoping it's harmless but what is it and how do I get it to go away without scarring! :snow:


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

could be a bug bite???
my boy gets a weird bump every now and again. especially during the sumer months when insects are everywhere. but they always disappear sooner or later. keep and eye on it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hmmm I wouldn't worry unless you notice it growing, fingers crossed its just a bite or a stick attack. My boy gets stick attack bumps all the time. I told him if he stopped trying to bite them all they would stop attacking but he never listens


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

ames said:


> hmmm I wouldn't worry unless you notice it growing, fingers crossed its just a bite or a stick attack. My boy gets stick attack bumps all the time. I told him if he stopped trying to bite them all they would stop attacking but he never listens


haha! the fun never ends with these weirdos.


----------

